# Spring Tail and Mites Again



## bakaichi (Jun 27, 2009)

SO here i am again with mite in my spring tail culture, 

i have change over to feed only yeast instead of ground murshroom ad Ed suggested

By using Yeast, i can see that it slow down the production of mite but doesnt get rid of them.

I keep 2 type of spring, one is tropical white and the giant silver spring.

If my culture are infested with grain mite, it doesnt bother me at all, because it doesnt really do much to the production of spring.

But lately ( well its been a while) i start to belive i have H. miles predatory mites in my cultures. These are the biggger brown mite.
The white tropical spring are able to compete with the re production of these mite and the culture can still thrive. On the other hand, if i spot H. mile in my giant silver spring, it is just matter of days before they over run them.

is there any way to deal with these type of mites?

any help would be great

Thank you
Jason


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Is your culture on charcoal or mixed media? If it's on charcoal and you are using only brewers yeast - usually that really would eliminate your mite issues. If you are using mixed media (sphagnum, coconut fiber, cypress, leaf litter, or any mixture of these) I'd switch to charcoal.

We've had charcoal springtail cultures being fed strictly brewers yeast running for 3+ years now with no mites, fungus gnats, or any other issues.  Mite free springtail culture care sheet


----------



## bakaichi (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi MeikvR^~

Thx for your reply, i use charccal for my cultures, but the mite i have in the culture are not grain mites~ i think thats the problem. Im not sure if predatory mite will attack spring and eat them as food or not.


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

You may need to start a new culture with new bug stock. Your not going to get rid of them in the culture, almost noone does. Id keep feeding with them. Mites are a natural part of a dart frogs diet.

Michael


----------



## bakaichi (Jun 27, 2009)

Does H. Mile eat spring tail?
does any one know, if it dose, then ppl experience Spring tail crash is probably due to predatory mite in the culture in stead of Grain mites.

i could be wrong, but this is so far what i have seen happen to my cultures


----------

